# comments on Dusty z udoli upy



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pedigree with potential , for more than one generation --

looking for a stud for a very clever , SWAT producing female - considering this stud (playing around with it)

7DV1/P Dusty z udoli Upy

females pedigree is represented by her sister Bella 
Carmspack Bella

sister to narcotic dog female and bomb dog


mating outcome Line-breeding for the progency of 7DV1/P Dusty z udoli Upy and Carmspack Bella


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Strong! I want one!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well , I tell you when the breeding is done . The dog is very clear , easy and controlled , quick ! , and that deep bite that you see coming from Vito and his progeny .(Hank Weinbergblick) 
His body type looks like Javier and what he seems to be producing , expecially in the longer thigh / stifle .


very clear 

Dusty z Udoli Upy | K9 Specialists

Czech name -- West German genetics . Interesting dose of B Lierberg's and Uwe Kirschental and Racker Itztal (on Dusty)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

can anyone comment on the pedigree - I am looking to find out about the Javier Talka Marda contribution to the big picture of this pedigree

titles and meaning ZZO ? *7DV1/P*
*Dusty z udoli Upy *





*BH, ZZO, ZM, ZVV1, SPR2 ---*


----------



## Jason Hillard (Jun 16, 2012)

carmspack said:


> can anyone comment on the pedigree - I am looking to find out about the Javier Talka Marda contribution to the big picture of this pedigree
> 
> titles and meaning ZZO ? *7DV1/P*
> *Dusty z udoli Upy *
> ...


This should help with the Czech breed survey and some of the titles.

Czech Breed Survey | German Shepherd Breeders | Search and Rescue Dogs | Czech Border Patrol German Lines |
German Shepherd Breeders | Search and Rescue Dogs | Czech Border Patrol German Lines | DDR German Shepherds | Narcotic Dogs | Police Dogs | Protection Dogs | Family Dogs


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

carmspack said:


> can anyone comment on the pedigree - I am looking to find out about the Javier Talka Marda contribution to the big picture of this pedigree


Social aggression, very clear heads, easy dogs to work, biddable, excellent tracking ability, very tight ligamentation (I know, not a real word). Depending on the female some of the males could have more masculine heads and I don't always care for the toplines. Some can be late bloomers. High percentage of good joints. 

Javir himself is an EXTREMELY confident dog, excellent nerves. I have seen him both on the competition field (I was actually in the group when he trialed at the WUSV in 2008) and spent several days with him. He is very laid back and easy going in the house. Big dog, excellent color, athletic. I also spent time with two sons and then saw some others training at the club. I really liked all of the kids I saw except one female who was a bit too Mali type for me. I loved Michaella's young male when I met him and got to see him work. Big masculine male with a very open temperament, but strong strong dog in protection. Javir's kids tend to be very natural tracking dogs but they tend to choose that in their dogs. 

My own litter has very good environmental nerves, social aggression, easy dogs to live with and train. Very high hunt drive (but that is in my lines), but also very nice ability to do the calm footstep tracking needed for sport. The one male, Ezio (aka Sundance), was certified an accelerant detection canine at 14 months. The boys have very high ball drive. Elena has good drive for toys now, but that has taken awhile. She would kill herself for a piece of food, any food. Calm full grips and fight in protection. They tend to work mostly out of aggression and fight. The males have good size and substance and excellent heads. Elena is small (51.6# and maybe 56.5 cm), very pretty and extremely athletic. I joke that she has a pig butt. From the back she looks like she has hams for thigh muscles and you would swear she was on springs when you watch her jump. Elena is probably the easiest dog I have trained in almost 30 years. She learns quickly, looks to please and picks things up easily. She reminds me of my very first GSD. 

The boys from my litter:
http://www.zutreuenhanden.com/Elitter.htm

Elena
http://www.zutreuenhanden.com/Elena.htm


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks a million Lisa that is exactly what I was looking for . 
Your E litter is very impressive !

I look for and have the same emphasis on hunt/search and tracking .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I went to a seminar with the Knoche (Javir's people) and they told the people there that they had no secrets for training in tracking. They breed for it (the natural ability).


----------

